# JBJ T5-HO lighting canopy



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd love to know if anyone has seen, heard anything about these lighting systems. So far all I can find is Grow-type suspended fixtures from J & L, or 3-bulb units. And the Coralife 4-bulb moon light model is way too expensive for China made scrap. Perhaps one of our local sponsors may look at getting these in. HMMMMMM

Sean Zavislak
Join the fun
Join the VAHS

JBJ-USA Aquarium Products


----------

